# Wie Teichvolumen bestimmen??



## w-cl203 (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich dachte ich immer, daß ich mit mathematischen Formeln umgehen kann, aber es ist mal wieder soweit, daß ich an meinen Kenntnissen zweifel. Wie ich in meinem Eingangsthread beschrieben habe, bauen wir gerade einen neuen Teich. Nun sind wir mit den Buddelarbeiten fertig und ich versuche das Teichvolumen zu bestimmen. Die Tiefwasserzone hat ca. einen Durchmesser von 4,3m und 1,4m Tiefe, dort haben wir eine Durchmesser von 1,6m. Der Teich an sich ist ca.6.5m lang, der Rest ist also Flachwasser(50cmtief) bzw Sumpfzone . Die Gegebenheiten ließen nix größeres zu. Geschätzt dachte ich es wären so um 8000l.  Berechne ich einen Zylinder und nehme davon 60% sind es 12.000liter  ohne die Flachwasserzone. Berechne ich einen Kegelstumpf, denn so sieht es ungefähr auskomme ich nur auf 5000l, was natürlich bei dem ganzen Aushub frustrierend ist.    
Wie habt ihr das Volumen berechnet? Tips sind willkommen.


----------



## karpfenalex (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichvolumen bestimmen??*

Hallo Tina

Das Volumen bzw. die Literzhal kannst Du beim befüllen anhand einer Wasseruhr veststellen 
Das ist sehr wichtig wenn man die Literzahl dann weis ( wenn mal eine Behandlung im Teich ansteht)

Also beim befüllen Wasseruhr dazwischen anschliesen und dann abwarten.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## karsten. (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichvolumen bestimmen??*

Oder 

nimmst solche chemischen Verfahren 





http://www.oliver-thornton.de/teich/teichvolumen.pdf

wobei mir immer noch die Rundungs-und Näherungsvariante am einfachsten erscheint

dabei teilt man den Teich im Geist  in Teibereiche auf  und rundet diese
in leicht ausrechenbare Quader , je mehr desto genauer
(Länge *Breite * Höhe)

und addiert diese Teilmengen .

bei 45° Ufer etwa die Mitte als Umfang , bei anderen Winkeln entsprechend ändern !

mfG


----------



## Haitu (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichvolumen bestimmen??*

Hallo,

hier sind im Wesentlichen die Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt.


----------



## w-cl203 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie Teichvolumen bestimmen??*

Danke für die Infos, teilweise hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können   
Die Idee von aqua-design habe ich die Tage im Gartencenter gesehen und gedacht, jau da macht wieder einer mit s.. geld. Ich glaube der Preis lag um die 35€, aber legt mich nicht fest. Leider hatte ich gesehen, daß man damit auch noch mehr machen kann. 

Jedenfalls werde ich nochmal mit dem Zollstock in das Loch hinabsteigen und dann die Teilbereiche messen und schauen welches hoffentlich nicht wieder   bin.


----------

